

Play - JSFiddle for ElasticSearch - thehodge
https://www.found.no/play/

======
brasetvik
Oh hey.

I'm the developer that's been working on Play. There's some more information
about it here: [https://www.found.no/foundation/presenting-
play/](https://www.found.no/foundation/presenting-play/)

In summary, it's a preview - neither feature complete nor bug free, and it
badly needs some better getting started material. We wanted to get it out
there as we think it's quite useful already, however.

We've pledged to open source it, and that's something I'll be working on in
not too long, I hope. First out will probably be the search editor, which is
something that's quite useful to run on a real cluster.

Happy to hear any and all constructive criticism. :)

~~~
thehodge
Hey mate, I saw it from you answering my question on SO and have been having a
play with it.. I really like it (even though I'm still struggling with my
query!) and thought it deserved to be shared :)

~~~
brasetvik
Hehe. Thanks for the vote of confidence. :)

(Tip: You can auth with Github by clicking the octocat-icon, so you can save
revisions of your query and get history through the gist. An often-missed
feature I need to make more obvious. :)

------
pvnick
This is great! I used Sense (chrome extension that does something similar) to
define my Elasticsearch behavior a few weeks ago, but this looks like it has
more going on so I'll definitely bookmark it and pull it up next time.

------
bryanh
It looks very nice, but I'd kill for more contrast!

